# AC adding a FW invert forum



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Shrimpers & snail lovers who visit AC - be sure to check out the new FW inverts forum. http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=74

PS. - Don't hate me for mentioning it - I mention this place over there & at AA about 10x per day.
It's all good.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool. Aquaria Central finally got an freshwater invert forum started. Will have to check it out.

Thanks!

-John N.


----------

